# portmaster didn't install vim dependency ruby



## andyzammy (Dec 9, 2011)

I installed vim via portmaster:

`# portmaster -P /usr/ports/editors/vim`

but after trying to run vim, I got this error message:

```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libruby18.so.18" not found, required by "vim"
```

`# portmaster --check-depends`

It mostly flew through the list and installed a few updates, but it didn't do this with vim:

```
===>>> Checking vim-7.3.121
        ===>>> lang/ruby18 is listed as a dependency
        ===>>> but there is no installed version

        ===>>> Delete this dependency data? y/n [n] 

        ===>>> devel/ctags is listed as a dependency
        ===>>> but there is no installed version

        ===>>> Delete this dependency data? y/n [n] 

        ===>>> devel/cscope is listed as a dependency
        ===>>> but there is no installed version

        ===>>> Delete this dependency data? y/n [n]
```

I checked the manual but I'm not really sure what I'm looking for to begin with. I guess I could install ruby myself but that's what portmaster is supposed to do for me isn't it?

As an aside, how come portmaster isn't in the online man pages?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 9, 2011)

andyzammy said:
			
		

> As an aside, how come portmaster isn't in the online man pages?



It is, but because it's a port, select "FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE and Ports".


----------



## phoenix (Dec 9, 2011)

Link:  portmaster(8)
Code:  [pman=8]portmaster[/pman]


----------



## dougb@ (Dec 31, 2011)

andyzammy said:
			
		

> I installed vim via portmaster:
> 
> `# portmaster -P /usr/ports/editors/vim`
> 
> ...



This could happen if you've adjusted the OPTIONS locally to something other than the defaults (which are what the FreeBSD packages are built with). You can try *make showconfig* in editors/vim to see if it's been changed, and *make rmconfig* to remove any customizations. 


Hope this helps,
Doug


----------



## andyzammy (Jan 10, 2012)

dougb@ said:
			
		

> This could happen if you've adjusted the OPTIONS locally to something other than the defaults (which are what the FreeBSD packages are built with). You can try *make showconfig* in editors/vim to see if it's been changed, and *make rmconfig* to remove any customizations.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps,
> Doug



I installed via packages (-P). Would options still have affected this? Either way I don't think I changed any options as I set about installing vim  via packages in the first place. I have since installed ruby too.


----------

